# Some brush pr0n



## battipatti (Jun 6, 2007)

I needed a background for my business cards so I messed around with some of my favorittee brushes and took a few pics.
All in black and white cause its so ~artistic~

















That's all folks!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 6, 2007)

ooh, i like the 2nd one


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 7, 2007)

*The third one is my personal favorite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ElectroCute (Jun 8, 2007)

I like both second AND third lol


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 5, 2007)

I vote for the third one because it's slightly less exposed and that would be a great back-drop for your info on the card.

You've probably chosen already though.  Just my 2 cents. (a month late)


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Soooo pretty!


----------

